# Had my gender scan today



## LittleLady04

and it's a BOY!! :blue:

I can't believe I've finally got my blue bundle after three little girls. I was convinced it would be another girl.

Thank you so much for your support over the past few months ladies, would have been tougher without you :flower:

Good Luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## springbabe

Yay happy for you!


----------



## pinkribbon

Fabulous! :yipee: 

I'm pleased for you!


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats hunny!
Good for you!
:dance:
xoxox


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Aww YAY!!! Congratulations big time on your blue bundle!!!


----------



## dollych

Awww congrats!!!. That's great news. Bet you are over the moon :) xxx
Welcome to team Blue!!!!!! :) xx


----------



## Kitten-B

Congratulations!! Enjoy your wee man! He'll be a lucky boy with 3 older sisters to look after him!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## LittleLady04

Thank you Ladies :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Congratulations!


----------



## HopefulPony

Awwww congrats on your blue bundle!


----------



## jenniferttc1

Congrats! You will LOVE having a boy. So sweet :)


----------



## JasperJoe

great news! enjoy buying blue bits xxx


----------



## LittleLady04

Thanks Ladies :flower:


----------



## MrsP2be

That's wonderful news .... Congratulations :thumbup: xxxxxx


----------



## ladywright123

really happy for you :)


----------



## rwhite

How lovely, congratulations xx


----------



## MrsP2be

:happydance: xxxx


----------

